# Is there a way to change your IP address...?



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

I play online poker and it sucks because on some sites you can only have one account per household, but I'm sharing my connection (cable) and it's causing problems. Any solution for this? 

If i'm in the wrong forum i'm sorry and please move my thread.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/staticpages/index.php/changeip I believe this webpage will help you change your IP Address. Anyways I really think my IP Address changes everytime I get back on my computer but that is just me anyways.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, your ISP determines your public IP address, so it's quite possible you can't change it.


----------



## youngmuslm (Aug 13, 2006)

I use invisiblebrowsing and I tested it 
I am playing online game that have IP detector it said every time you log in ur IP when I changed it through this program I log in and I found that It really changed
(Connecting through PROXY)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting through a proxy is just "translating" your IP address at a remote site. The disadvantage is that it's slower, and many things like file downloads normally aren't allowed through free proxies.


----------



## youngmuslm (Aug 13, 2006)

yup max speed I got from the best proxy I found was 11KB/sec :S


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Plus, most of those proxies are *http only*, which means if you use such programs as _PartyPoker_, you're SOL, because they connect through a different port and police the 'one connection' rule, as well they should- having two virtual people at a table gives you an unfair advantage and is dishonest.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am learning how to do this I will post back later. Besides I am busy right now.


----------

